# Exhaust question



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hopefully this will be my lasy mod question for the summer. 07 Honda 420 sra 4x4 ES, So far my plans are a 2in. HL lift, snorkel, and axel paddle (oredered). What about the exhaust? Is there a certain muffler I should get? I've seen some ppl "snorkel" or extend their exhaust, is that a good idea or not? 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*it al depends on what u want the snorkel changes the sound of muffler and can make louder are deeper but if u do exaust i would recomend a programer*


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Why do I need a programmer to snorkle the exhaust? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*i said it wrong if u are doing the intake snorkel and a pipe i would advice u to get the programer because ur bike will run way to rich*


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I feel like I'm digging a hole for myself with these mods. If there a thread that tells all u need to throughly do for ur bike per mod? 

did a little searching, so if i get an HMF exhaust i HAVE to get the programmer also? Are there any exhaust that i can buy where i wont have to get a programmer? Do i have to get an aftermarket exhaust to snorkel my exhaust, or can I snorkel my stock exhaust (and how )

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You do not have to change exhaust just to snorkel it. I welded a flange to my stock exhaust, then bolted on my exhaust snorkel. You could always just weld the snorkel to the muffler. If you change exhaust to say an HMF, chances are good you will need a programmer too.

----that is all---


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

2010Bruterider said:


> You do not have to change exhaust just to snorkel it. I welded a flange to my stock exhaust, then bolted on my exhaust snorkel. You could always just weld the snorkel to the muffler. If you change exhaust to say an HMF, chances are good you will need a programmer too.
> 
> Yeah! That's what I'm talking about! I want a little larger diameter pipe (for looks) So urs is removable? Guess I will be at the mercy of the muffler shop on this one, smh
> 
> ...


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Decided not to snorkel my exhaust. Now my question is this : is there a muffler that I can run with my 1.5in airbox snorkel, and not have to get a programmer 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Been Hunting an exhaust for 2 weeks now. I've come across a couple of used ones but they are off of different brand bikes (Polaris, brutes, etc.) . Will they still fit and operate properly on my bike. (420 honda) 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

NO!!! a muffler shop will not snorkle your bike!!!! also no those wont fit your bike!! u need an exhaust that is made for your 420 not a brute polaris or ex. And on another note if u snork ya bike and put an exhaust you will need a programmer cuz your bike will not run right. then once you get a programmer you willl need it to be programmed righ so that your bike runs right....its gunna cost you money a good pipe is abouit 350 a pcv is 375 and to program it starts at 100 the first hr then 85 after that depending on the place!


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

2010Bruterider said:


> You do not have to change exhaust just to snorkel it. I welded a flange to my stock exhaust, then bolted on my exhaust snorkel. You could always just weld the snorkel to the muffler. If you change exhaust to say an HMF, chances are good you will need a programmer too.
> 
> ----that is all---


Hey, that's the kinna exhaust snorkel I'm thinkin bout doin, what kinna gasket did u use?


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Is HMF and big gun the only mufflers for a 07 Honda 420???? That's all that pops up on ebay and amazon! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I believe so. Big gun sounds nice! 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

That's why they cost so much. Not enough competition. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

bama450 said:


> Hey, that's the kinna exhaust snorkel I'm thinkin bout doin, what kinna gasket did u use?


I made one from some paper gasket material I had. I haven't had any trouble out of it. 

----that is all---


----------

